# Aquarium glass planter boxes in new 110 G



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I saw some of these boxes in one of GKLAW's many tanks so I made these up to go in my 110 tall tank, they will contain gravel & planted terracota pots. This allows me to have a BB tank for ease of cleaning and I can still have plants. when it's set up.
Sunday 6th Feb. filled the new 110 and started set up. Feb. 12 ready for 13 new Discus I have 21 rummy nose & 3 clown loaches living in their at present I'll add more pics as I go.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats a great idea and I'm sure it will look great


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

looks beautiful already


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

wow that's a pretty good silicone job, you must be pro!!!


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Thats a great idea and cool looking too!


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

whoa...that's a great idea. I'm gonna do that now...Did you get the glass pre-cut? or did you cut up some glass yourself? How do you dull the edges?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Very clever.. I was thinking something similer but your idea seems a lot better


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Give credit where it's do*

First I have say the boxes were Gklaw's idea. I'm like all of you and thought it was a brilliant idea and made some for my new 110 g tank. I had all the cutting and edge grinding done at Aldergrove A1 glass then I assembled the boxes at home Brock the owner of A1 does a great job on cutting & edging the glass for me, his phone # is 604 856-6550.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I love the way it looks...what is the thickness of the glass and is it tempered? ...you should do a DIY section on these great looking planter boxes...

Cheers


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

*Aquarium glass planter boxes*

Wow awesome idea!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

It's 6mm non tempered glass and I have lots of it.


----------



## bentleytech (Nov 22, 2010)

They do look great. Good job and perfect idea.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I am still learing to cut glass.

I use emery paper on a piece of wood to take the edge off the cut edges.

I also have some old shapening stones from my camping gear that work well to ease the edges.

! Wear gloves ! I invaribly end up with a few sliced fingers that I did not notice at the time.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

mikeike said:


> I am still learing to cut glass.
> 
> I use emery paper on a piece of wood to take the edge off the cut edges.
> 
> ...


ive always just used a belt sander to sand edges but you really have to watch you dont get it too hot


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Good idea. For someone without the resources to make these, glass jars or deep dishes would work too.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You may want to try London Drug or T&T for some acrylic box. I have a lot of scraps and already had my table saw out. Otherwise, acrylic boxes are fairly affordable. 

Larry, 6mm glass is awesome - great job! I was worried that you would go with 3mm - chance of breakage in the tank would not be a good idea.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump up please


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump up please


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I did the same in one of my tanks awhile back and it worked very well. I never thought to fab my own boxes, I used pyrex narrow bread pans instead.
Great idea.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Excellent idea!! Wonder about using plastic planter boxes that you would use outside for gardening???


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Not sure about plastic in an aquarium, not even sure who you would ask about that.
I have 6 mm glass if you want to make some up. Cheers Laurie


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> Not sure about plastic in an aquarium, not even sure who you would ask about that.
> I have 6 mm glass if you want to make some up. Cheers Laurie


Me either Laurie, I wondered myself and thought I would ask. I know clay pots would be OK.

But I do like the glass ones.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Well then make some up, it's not that hard to do. Laurie


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want to use plastic containers, find some that are intended for use with food. Those will be fish safe.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

video deleted......


----------

